
Laboratory layered latte - miobrien
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-01852-2
======
saulrh
I wonder if you could do this with similar metal alloys to get an ingot that
changes physical properties along its length - for example, a bar that's
harder on one end but more elastic on the other.

~~~
bocklund
Look up additive manufacturing of gradient alloys. Lots of people are trying
to do things like print one end as a titanium alloy and transition to
stainless steel in the same build.

~~~
javiramos
One of the practical problems with this is galvanic corrosion between the
distinct metals.

------
himom
The Ripple coffee art printer better watch out, scientists are getting closer
to 3D printing the “perfect” latte. ;)

------
m3kw9
I thought this was gonna be some article describing a new latte they made

------
curiousgal
Has science gone too far

------
hprotagonist
Sometimes i read a paper and wonder if the authors are actually gunning for an
Ignobel nomination. I prefer serendipitous nominations, I think.

~~~
pcl
This brings to mind Einstein's paper on meanders in rivers, in which he builds
a solution from the behavior of tea leaves swirling in a teacup.

I don't think we should discard the value of the work based solely on the
quotidian nature of the examples. (That said, I don't know enough about fluid
dynamics to judge whether there's something novel going on in the paper, or if
it's just people being clever.)

[https://books.google.com/books?id=9fJkBqwDD3sC&pg=PA249&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=9fJkBqwDD3sC&pg=PA249&lpg=PA249)

